# Hello from Denmark



## DK Nadezhda (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi  
My name is Pia and I'm from Aalborg, Denmark 
Sorry if my english aren't all that good - it's been a while since I have been writing in english 

At the moment I only have one single male mouse 
William - a little lh blue broken male. pictures can be seen here - http://www.mus.dk-nadezhda.dk/_images/G ... index.html

I hope to get at least 3 females in the future :mrgreen:

mice is all new to me, but the genetic is wellknown - I have read a lot, just for fun  
I have been breeding a lot of hamsters, but now that's at the end - I only have 3 left, two syrian and one roborowski dwarf... 
I have a lot of rats to - and I hope to get a litter before christmas. The two rats will be put together next weekend 

I'm 22 years old (feb '88), studying ergotherapy with 2 years and8 months left :lol: 
besides all my rodents I have 3 lovely cats  I work as a lifeguard in my sparetime 

a little about me - Hi everybody


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Pia!

Welcome to the forum! I'm new myself, but I've found the people here great, and it has all the information you could need.

Hopefully see you in the chatroom and around 

-Finlay


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

